# SEEKING BANANA ESTERS?



## hoppy2B (2/8/19)

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/j.2050-0416.2003.tb00591.x

The above is an interesting scientific article on research that was conducted on various factors that affect how much of certain esters a yeast will produce under varying conditions. 

I would describe the article as a must read for any serious brewer. I have it bookmarked on my computer.


----------



## MHB (2/8/19)

I suspect you didn't read it very well, it might relate to manufacture of food esters for use as additives but really isn't much use to brewers.
Try reading this Wheat Beer.php.pdf
And this link https://www.scribd.com/document/78556575/Wheat-Beers-Michae-Eder Cant post as a PDF its too big.
Mark


----------



## hoppy2B (2/8/19)

It has every relevance to brewing MHB. Whilst it is based around the production of esters on a commercial basis aside from brewing, a lot of the information is absolutely transferable. 

I've read stuff on wheat beer before, many by "experts" in the brewing industry including from Germany. A lot of those articles are based around the sort of information available from scientific papers like the one I posted a link to above.

And no, I have read it thoroughly several times.


----------



## MHB (2/8/19)

Well you clearly don't understand either the article or brewing.


----------



## hoppy2B (3/8/19)

MHB said:


> Well you clearly don't understand either the article or brewing.



Are you sure you understand the article, or even read more than a few lines and came upon a conclusion based upon the few lines you read?

You seem to have a penchant for deriding actual scientific research that is conducted under set parameters.


----------



## MHB (3/8/19)

A very Bananay Hefe would have at most about 0.8ppm Iso Amyl, the article is about manufacturing food concentrate and at the end of the ferment are looking at 80-160ppm, 100-200 times more than we would want in a beer.

Look at the ingredients: -
Lees Oli, is a waste product from distilling, I doubt its available in small quantities, if it were you wouldn't add it to beer as it tastes like shite and causes massive hangovers.
Amyl Alcohol. in Australia its prescribed as a drug precursor (Rush), even asking questions about it will get your name put on a list, buying it would likely see you getting a visit about 3AM from the boyz.
The other ingredients aren't exactly off the shelf either.

Even the brewing conditions, using specially selected mutant yeast (not something you can get your hands on) brewing at alkaline conditions, we want beer to finish around 4-4.3pH you wont be liking beer made around 8pH.

Yep it looks like a vital paper that every home brewer should have bookmarked.
Difference between us is that I don't think Brülosophy, and Myth Busters are science.
Mark


----------

